# Disappearing Rail Points



## BLOND37 (Jan 9, 2009)

does anyone have any ideas on why my rail points from the past 6 months have disappeared? I checked my point balance on the AGR website.. they were all posted there before and then this week..POOF... contacted AGR but got no reply.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 9, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> does anyone have any ideas on why my rail points from the past 6 months have disappeared? I checked my point balance on the AGR website.. they were all posted there before and then this week..POOF... contacted AGR but got no reply.


Well thats because your rail points reset every jan first you should see them added to you point balance up above the rail points.

also I think this thread belongs in the AGR section


----------



## BLOND37 (Jan 9, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> BLOND37 said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone have any ideas on why my rail points from the past 6 months have disappeared? I checked my point balance on the AGR website.. they were all posted there before and then this week..POOF... contacted AGR but got no reply.
> ...


sorry i thought i posted it there...


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 9, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > BLOND37 said:
> ...


I am sure one of the admin/mods will move it.

but more importantly did u find your points?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 10, 2009)

The "rail points" shown are *ONLY* those earned for Amtrak travel each year from January 1 to December 31. These are counted for Select or Select+ status. Thus, it resets to -0- each January 1. The "total points" are your current balance, including Amtrak travel, bonuses, partner activity and any deductions and/or redemptions.

As an example, my total points are 57,xxx and my rail points are -0-. That is because I have not taken Amtrak yet this year.


----------

